# John Paul Jackson (prophet?)



## Eoghan

Can anyone fill in a bit of background on John Paul. He has apparently visited Scotland and is spreading his message here.

What is the man about - preferably in his own words?

I have been rolling my eyes with some of the stuff a friend was coming out with. Now that I have started to check up on him the hairs on my neck are standing up. [I almost posted in the cults section] I wish I had checked up on him sooner.


----------



## Eoghan

I found some references to his concept of "portals" which sounds very New Age. [I can't help thinking of the "portals" built by the Eldar in Dawn of War the computer game] There is a chance someone might have watched one of his DVD's ?

Then again I dont think anyone on here is into new age stuff. Does that cross link with emergent stuff??


----------



## FenderPriest

Not Emergent stuff. Don't know if the name Todd Bentley means anything to you, but he is a "heavy weight" in those teaching circles. False teacher through and through. I'm sure you could find good analyses via a google search.


----------



## Rich Koster

JP Jackson is a false prophet of the Rick Joyner/Mike Bickle ilk. He is tied in with the New Apostolic Reformation. It would have been appropriate to post this under cults/world religion, In my humble opinion.


----------



## Jared

I have met John Paul Jackson. I would suggest caution regarding his ministry. I won't recommend his ministry, but I will say that he recommends John Piper's books. Not that that means very much. I think he's way too mystical and I've always had an icky feeling about him. Even some leaders in the New Apostolic Reformation like Dutch Sheets would urge caution with regard to some of the teachings of the "prophets". Even they recognize that these people are way off when they try to teach the Bible, but they would respect their "prophetic insight". I would say be ware.


----------



## N. Eshelman

I read some of his dream blog today. Total trash. In my humble opinion.


----------



## Eoghan

*Having googled a bit more ... ...I am shocked*

Having googled JPJ I am more concerned than I was at the start of this and yes if someone can re-locate it to the cults section I think that would be VERY appropriate. What I found was a continued emphasis on what we can do, that and a lot of really weird stuff.

Spiritual Mapping

“Supposedly modeled after Joshua's march around Jericho, this teaching implies that if one isolates a geographical "stronghold" of the devil, that marching around it accompanied by intercessory prayer will topple or disable the geographic and/or ancestral principalities. Prayer marches and walks sadly are now easy substitutes for a courageous presentation of the Word of the Gospel. These pagan methods are replacing traditional missionary evangelism.” Herescope: Geographical Heresies of the New Apostolic Reformation

Dream Interpretation

Despite the fact that in the Bible interpretation is given by God, JPJ wants you to be trained to interpret dreams. This has more to do with Freud and Jung than anything specifically scriptural. It does also seem to lead into a New Age almost occult mindset.

“I know a very respected minister, that is dangerously teaching people to use dream interpreation as a form of evangelism. He even goes to literal pagan festivals with a group of believers and sets up a booth as an undercover Christian and offers dream interpretation and personal prophecy spirit readings and they do not use the name of Jesus they say "True-Light" etc. because they do not want to drive prospective converts away by saying the Name of Jesus. Their intentions are good, and This minister is a personal friend of mine who I am preparing a case like a lawyer so to speak to turn him away from this dangerous activity” Who is John Paul Jackson - The Watchman's Cry


Not a Prophet?
It has been said that JPJ does not take the title of Prophet for himself. Well if he does it on TV… When my wife, a midwife, heard about him being carried in the womb for 11 months she just rolled her eyes.

“JOHN Paul JACKSON 5/25/10: {He shared this on the channel DayStar on the show called Celebration with Joni & Marcus Lamb }

Last night I was listening to John Paul Jackson, who is an 11th hour prophet sent to warn people of the last days. His mom could not get PG due to cancer and an angel visited her, healed her and said she would get PG and to call him John Paul. He said she would carry him for 11 months as a sign that he was a prophet in the 11th hour. He was indeed born after being carried in the womb for 11 months.”
inJesus.com - {Warning} John Paul Jackson Future of LA & Bob Jones future of USA

Heavenly Portals

This describes the gateways that angels need to use in order to move about. It reminds me of the computer game “Dawn of War” in which the Eldar can move about through invisible portals. This blurb for a JPJ instructional CD gives you a taste.

“A first-hand exploration of portals:

what they are

why they are

how they work

and how to create them

Do you long for unencumbered access to the King?

* Transform the spiritual atmosphere around you; open the floodgates of His tangible presence.
* Experience clear access to Heaven!
* Advance to the next spiritual level by understanding throne room protocols.
* Be one who extends the coming move of God by knowing how to regard the King.
* Enliven the spiritual activity in your life, your families’ lives, and the lives of those around you.

Protocol is a form of worship, it’s a form of honor, it’s a form of praise, and it’s a form of reverence. Know how to treat the King when he comes in.”

Heavenly Portals and Protocol

“In Moravian Falls, North Carolina, Rick Joyner has shared that he and his staff have had numerous angelic visitations on their property that was once owned by Count von Zinzendorf and the Moravian community of faith. Several portals exist on this land which had been prayed over by the Moravian brethren for over 100 years. 
In Sutton, New Hampshire, a portal exists on the 90-acres that were given to Streams Ministries. Obviously the enemy knows this, because he has been blocking the use of this portal and providing access only to the second Heaven. Every time I climb to the top of the land, which the locals refer to as "the Pinnacle", I have torn down demonic altars erected by witches who trespass on the property and defile places where God had once revealed Himself. But God is calling us to take back these high places, so that His angels can come and go without hindrance. 
Sadly, while many in the New Age movement recognize the existence of portals, the portals they recognize are those of the second Heaven. Many erroneously think they are hearing from God when actually they are being deceived by the counterfeit.” [8] DT9 Portals To Heaven
This of course leads to a marketing opportunity for a cleansing kit of wooden stakes an oil. (sounds like an episode of “Buffy”) Three Falacies Of Third Wave Spiritual Warfare Teachings Again the emphasis is on what we do. This is in sharp contrast to scripture which tells us to resist the devil and he will flee from us (James) and to put on the armour to withstand the devil (Ephesians) not chase him round a field. 

I am amazed how quickly people are led astray. I have been listening to one friend recount her holidays in France and throughout the UK where she was shown portals and centres of evil. I had no idea of just how far people have deviated from scripture.

Sadly although we read the same Bible we use a different hermeneutic. [What do the scriptures say, and how do you read them] Until we share the same presuppositions there can be no dialogue – just prayer! What I find most shocking is the anecdote about the minister going to New Age events to offer dream interpretation. I can see the logic that leads there and it starts with finding an acceptable way to speak to the lost – this contrasts with the words of Paul who described the Gospel as a stumbling block to the Jews and nonsense to the Greeks.


----------

